# Gothicals - Goth and Helloween High Res Backgrounds



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

The Gothicals blog delivers high resolution (up to 2560x1600) backgrounds (desktop, iPad, ...) and is the next step of our Halloween Lovers work we started in 2005.

Some examples:


----------

